# Best breed for a first horse?



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it's going to be more about the individual horse than breed necessarily, although that's not to say some breeds are better known for tolerance versus others (QH vs mustang as an example). That being said, my first horse was a 16.3hh TB gelding, 9yo and very beginner safe in the arena.


----------



## horsieluver29 (Jun 18, 2011)

steedaunh32 said:


> I think it's going to be more about the individual horse than breed necessarily, although that's not to say some breeds are better known for tolerance versus others (QH vs mustang as an example). That being said, my first horse was a 16.3hh TB gelding, 9yo and very beginner safe in the arena.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsieluver29 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry I'm new to this I didn't mean to copy wat u said lol. Yea and a lot of people think thoroughbreds are good for beginner if they are calm and fits to ur specifications.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am currently in the market for my first horse, and I am looking at two thoroughbreds- just coincidential, not on purpose.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

just go based on the horse itself. I would say that TB's are good in general, just be mindful that they can be hotter than other horses, and some are prone to random "racetrack" moments. If your looking at off the track TB's, only buy if the horse has an amazing personality. I helped train an OTTB, and she turned out to be super beginner friendly, so i know they cab be great. However, I've also seen so many nutcase TB's that i just wanted to caution you. Bring an experienced horse person along, they will be able to help you. 
I can't recommend any type of breed because i've seen great examples of beginner friendly horses for each breed, as well as psycho horses for each breed. I know a QH who's a pro. barrel racer and also a total babysitter for beginners. Try out as many horses as possible, and be patient. It could take many, many tries until you find a horse. Don't be afraid to wait a few months if the "right" one isn't on the market. Good Luck, and hopefully you find a nice horse! =)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Mine was a 5 year old OTTB. He's a saint. Couldn't ask for a better horse. He is very calm as TB's come.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm tempted to caution you away from thoroughbreds, ESPECIALLY those off the track. An OTTB needs a very experienced rider, or a very capable rider with very experienced guidance. Very experienced = has worked with and trained many horses from the very start, and has worked with horses that need retraining. A very experienced person has the knowledge and confidence to solve any problems the horse might throw their way. That said I know (and have worked with) some exceptionally quiet TB's, one that was quieter and more reliable than my old standardbred. But even she had her 'moments' so trust me, unless you've got a good coach, a TB isn't a good idea for a first horse.

QH's are awesome horses, Mum had one and he was lovely. Jet Boom lines. He was her first horse and she got him when he was a yearling - NOT a good move by the way, but because the horse was so exceptional, it turned out ok. Draft types are awesome too, but if crossed with TB or Arab can be difficult. Depends on the horse.

I agree with those who are saying don't go for a single breed in particular, but be aware that some breeds, particularly the ones with reputations for being 'hot', might be perfectly behaved 90% of the time and then difficult 10%. That 10% is enough to destroy your confidence if you can't handle it. No matter how awesome/quiet/reliable your horse is, I can guarantee you'll need some help with it at some stage.

I have an anglo-arab, and I almost passed over him because of the Arab breeding (not a fan of them as a general rule), but he turned out to be the most awesome horse I've ever had. But he makes me RIDE and ride properly, because if I'm not doing it right, he doesn't respond. He can't stand an unbalanced rider and will throw in the odd small buck. You have to ride him forward and LET him go forward (problematic for me because I've come off him from a gallop so it's kind of scary, but I'm getting there) because if you don't LET him go forward, he'll pull like a steam train and there's no stopping him. If you don't LET him go forward, it becomes a battle of strength, not the beautiful harmony it could be.

I thought I could do it all without a coach, trust me everyone does at some point, but I was so wrong. Now I have an amazing coach who I see weekly, and HE is the one who made me realise what I was doing, and exactly how MUCH was my fault (ie, everything).

Whatever horse you get, make sure you have a good coach lined up for you to ride under on a regular basis, because that horse will try you out, and you may need that coach to help you stay on top (literally and figuratively).

Oh, also? Green + green CAN work, but more often than not, it doesn't, and the rider gets hurt, and the horse gets branded as dangerous. You ideally want something 10+ with a lot of miles under saddle. Green + teen doesn't work that well either, I have a friend who's had heaps of green horses but because she's just hitting teenage years she keeps saying her little 4yo TB is being naughty when the poor mare's just being confused. I was BOTH when I got my standie, so I know from personal experience that it just isn't a good idea.

Would I do it all over again? Yeah, I would, except I wouldn't take the risk of buying a horse with scarred knees. That horse taught me so much. The knee injury came back to bite us though.

And never, EVER make the decision just based on what your heart wants. Don't buy a horse your heart doesn't want, but don't buy a horse that your head isn't sure about. I made a 'heart' purchase and it went horribly wrong. It's really hard to tell your heart no, but trust me, it's worth it.

Edit; wow, sorry it's so long!! This is something I'm really passionate about. I hate seeing people struggling with the wrong horse because I know how bad it sucks, and I know what it's like to have your confidence destroyed. I don't want that to happen to you, or anyone.


----------



## campdrafter101 (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with those saying it depends on the horse, and its background. some TB's are born quiet, and are suitable for beginners, but there are a lot out there that arent. be very picky when it comes to choosing the horse, and if there is ANYTHING you dont like about it, keep looking. dont buy the first horse you see, straight away. try to look at a few horses on one weekend or somethng, so you can remember what you do like and what you dont. and dont be afraid to ask for a second ride ! and always take a knowledgable experienced person, like an instructor, with you when you look. always helps to get a second opinion.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

i'm not sure if you are UK or US based but i personally feel that the UK native ponies are great for first ponies such as dales, fell,exmoor,dartmoor and also cobs. Having said that i do realise that every breed has their good, naughty, confused or misunderstood types. Just from personal experience i have found them to have a very steady nature and very willing to try their best for you.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

There are a lot of nice Appys to choose from...or you could always settle for one of the lesser breeds, depending upon what you were willing to do without...:lol:


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think going by breed would be a great idea.

I'd go by individual horse  every horse is different regardless of breed.


----------

